# Madama Butterfly



## annjamaican (Oct 19, 2017)

I took my mom to see Butterfly at Seattle Opera, however we didn’t get to stay the entire time as I fell ill. Their production has ended but I’m wondering if there are any other US companies staging Butterfly this season so we could see the entire thing. I know of Metropolitan Opera but would rather visit another city than NY.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Metropolitan opera will have one of my favourite Cio-Cio Sans Hui He in the title role:






Go on operabase.com and search.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

IMO this duet in concert is one of the best along with Bjoerling and de Los Angeles.

R. Tebaldi & G. Di Stefano; Viena la sera...Vogliatemi bene"; Madama Butterfly; 1950; LIVE; Puccini 
Gaetano Merola--Conductor
San Francisco Opera Orchestra





Tebaldi gives me the chills, Her tone, phrasing and dynamics are magnificent. When she sings "e felice" I am wiped out.
Di Stefano is in top voice which is A.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

IMO this duet in concert is one of the best along with Bjoerling and de Los Angeles.

R. Tebaldi & G. Di Stefano; Viena la sera...Vogliatemi bene"; Madama Butterfly; 1950; LIVE; Puccini 
Gaetano Merola--Conductor
San Francisco Opera Orchestra





Tebaldi gives me the chills, Her tone, phrasing and dynamics are magnificent. When she sings "e felice" I am wiped out.
Di Stefano is in top voice which is A.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Jussi Björling and Mario Sereni sing "Dovunque al mondo"
from Madama Butterfly by Giacomo Puccini (1858-1924)
Orchestra e Coro del Teatro dell`Opera di Roma
Gabriele Santini, conductor
recorded : IX. & X. 1959, Opera House, Roma
This is a great performance Jussi is sterling and Mario wonderful.
IMO Sereni voice sounds like a light version of Ettore Bastiannini's.






================================================

Friends I am relatively new on this forum so I still make mistakes eg on my Previous post I wanted to edit; but, it edited and also repeated the entire text. Sorry. Any ideas????


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

http://1718.operaidaho.org/the-season/madama-butterfly/
Here is the entire list:
http://operabase.com/oplist.cgi?id=...abs&sd=19&sm=10&sy=2017&etype=abs&ed=&em=&ey=


----------



## annjamaican (Oct 19, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> http://1718.operaidaho.org/the-season/madama-butterfly/
> Here is the entire list:
> http://operabase.com/oplist.cgi?id=...abs&sd=19&sm=10&sy=2017&etype=abs&ed=&em=&ey=


What a lovely resource! I knew there had to be something like this database out there. Thanks.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Salomea Krusceniski (or Solomiya Krushelnytska, 1872-1952) in "Un bel di vedremo" from Puccini's Madama Butterfly, a role she took in the successful premiere of the revised version of the opera in May 1904. 
******* The recording was made in 1912. (Great acoustical sound) *******
This video features newly-found vintage photos, including a photo with Krusceniski and Puccini together.

GREAT SINGING AND SOUND IMO.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Johnmusic said:


> Salomea Krusceniski (or Solomiya Krushelnytska, 1872-1952) in "Un bel di vedremo" from Puccini's Madama Butterfly, a role she took in the successful premiere of the revised version of the opera in May 1904.
> ******* The recording was made in 1912. (Great acoustical sound) *******
> This video features newly-found vintage photos, including a photo with Krusceniski and Puccini together.
> 
> GREAT SINGING AND SOUND IMO.


She sang Butterfly at the premiere of the Brescia version.
I saw the Brescia version last year in Göteborg with Yong Nan Yoon as Cio-Cio San.
Here is a clip with her:






Here is a video of the Brescia version with Hui He in the title role:






Here one in German with Jana Smitkova:


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> http://1718.operaidaho.org/the-season/madama-butterfly/
> Here is the entire list:
> http://operabase.com/oplist.cgi?id=...abs&sd=19&sm=10&sy=2017&etype=abs&ed=&em=&ey=


How do you search by opera?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

mountmccabe said:


> How do you search by opera?


You click on performances and write in the title box.


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Sloe thank you for your comments-John

Thank you for you threads. Yong Nan Yoon as Cio-Cio San was top notch. I will listen to the others when I can.

I do not know how to surround a text yet. I am still learning these formats.

Regards-John


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

Sloe said:


> She sang Butterfly at the premiere of the Brescia version.
> I saw the Brescia version last year in Göteborg with Yong Nan Yoon as Cio-Cio San.
> Here is a clip with her:
> 
> ...


I hope this works. I did it now.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Madama Butterfly " Una nave da guerra " " Un bel di vedremo "
If you have the time listen to the mother of all Butterfly's


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

annjamaican said:


> I took my mom to see Butterfly at Seattle Opera, however we didn't get to stay the entire time as I fell ill. Their production has ended but I'm wondering if there are any other US companies staging Butterfly this season so we could see the entire thing. I know of Metropolitan Opera but would rather visit another city than NY.


But why avoid the Met , it's one of the most spectacular productions from the last 10 years?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Johnmusic said:


> Sloe thank you for your comments-John
> 
> Thank you for you threads. Yong Nan Yoon as Cio-Cio San was top notch. I will listen to the others when I can.
> 
> ...


Thank you. It is one of my favourite operas together with Iris and Don Carlo.
Yes she sings at least Un bel di vedremo very beautifully.
My favourite Korean Cio-Cio San hovever is Saekyung Rim:






Here is a video a performance from the Nikikai opera company with Mihoko Kinoshita in the title role that I watch more or less every day:


----------



## annjamaican (Oct 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> But why avoid the Met , it's one of the most spectacular productions from the last 10 years?


Not avoiding the Met, I was avoiding visiting NYC with an elderly parent but it was all futility. We are going in February.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

annjamaican said:


> Not avoiding the Met, I was avoiding visiting NYC with an elderly parent but it was all futility. We are going in February.


Will it be Ermonella Jaho or Hui He?


----------



## annjamaican (Oct 19, 2017)

Sloe said:


> Will it be Ermonella Jaho or Hui He?


Ermonela and I am so very excited.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

annjamaican said:


> Ermonela and I am so very excited.


I saw that enjoy.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

annjamaican said:


> Ermonela and I am so very excited.


This one was on The Mezzo Channel not so long ago in Europe.


----------

